# 222k version L5.96



## RMichals (Sep 28, 2008)

Just received 222k version L5.96 last night at 2:30am, don't notice anything new but some text changes, still no guide fix to stay set on all channels guide, still no external HD dvr capability.

Also noticed smartcard went up to H09 from H08.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Card's updates happening independently from FW.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

The 222k does not have DVR capability so you can't connect an EHD to this receiver. EHD only works with 211/211k/411, 612, 622, 722/722k, 922, and Hoppers. Thanks.



RMichals said:


> Just received 222k version L5.96 last night at 2:30am, don't notice anything new but some text changes, still no guide fix to stay set on all channels guide, still no external HD dvr capability.
> 
> Also noticed smartcard went up to H09 from H08.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> The 222k does not have DVR capability so you can't connect an EHD to this receiver. EHD only works with 211/211k/411, 612, 622, 722/722k, 922, and Hoppers. Thanks.


Just to remind you, if you did miss a word from Ergen's mouth - a couple years ago FW of 222 with a support of EHD was in process.


----------



## RMichals (Sep 28, 2008)

Just went up to L598 last night, still no improvement to on going issues with pixelation at top of everyhour.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

RMichals said:


> Just went up to L598 last night, still no improvement to on going issues with pixelation at top of everyhour.


Ahhhh.

I don't think that'l ever be fixed.

Have you noticed any pixellation besides top of the hour?

I do, sporadically. After three receivers, [ and everything checked, somethings replaced] I'm convinced It's not on my end.

What's interesting is your location and mine. Extreme opposite....


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

I have seen the momentary freezing/pixellation at the top of the hour on my HD Tivo, also.

I must be the CIA/FBI downloading the data about everything I have watched.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

Jim5506 said:


> I have seen the momentary freezing/pixellation at the top of the hour on my HD Tivo, also.
> 
> I must be the CIA/FBI downloading the data about everything I have watched.


lol.

Care to speculate what it might be?


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

There have been lots of reports regarding this.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

thanks for posting that, guy.

Where else have you seen this posted? 

I thought it was only a handfull of us


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

RMichals said:


> Just went up to L598 last night, still no improvement to on going issues with pixelation at top of everyhour.


I see you also have Direct.

Any issue with pixellation there?


----------



## RMichals (Sep 28, 2008)

No, but directv has lots of random audio dropouts, just not at predictable times like the dish pixelation problems every 30 minutes.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

RMichals said:


> No, but directv has lots of random audio dropouts, just not at predictable times like the dish pixelation problems every 30 minutes.


Have you noticed lately any random [ unexplained] pixellation besides the " every half hour issue?


----------



## RMichals (Sep 28, 2008)

Went up to L599 a couple days ago still seeing the problem.


----------



## RMichals (Sep 28, 2008)

Just went from L599 to L780


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

I show L7.80 as the latest software version for the 222k receiver.



RMichals said:


> Just went from L599 to L780


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> I show L7.80 as the latest software version for the 222k receiver.


Ray_C, where is web page with the current SW versions

(after creating a tech portal, it's hidden somewhere  ).


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

This is information we have available to us on our intranet. Thanks.



P Smith said:


> Ray_C, where is web page with the current SW versions
> 
> (after creating a tech portal, it's hidden somewhere  ).


----------

